# NightClub - Surrey - Sept 2014



## brickworx (Sep 3, 2014)

Oldie but closie to me in both location and memory.

Originally the 'Seven Thorns Hotel' an 16th Century Coaching House reputedly used by highwaymen and smugglers. I believe it then became a pub, 'The Spaniard' before ending up as 'Ravens' nightclub. 

Unsure of any other iterations but I know the likes of Fabio and Grooverider played there in the Ravens days so respect where its due...Google the names kids, they where DJ's from the days of round, black discs called 'records'' and the wheels where indeed made of steel...or a light metal alloy anyways.

Going back even farther, the mighty Fleetwood Mac apparently rehearsed there and aside from those facts, and regardless of era, I would imagine it was as they mostly are to this day: a nightclub, a place for the hedonistic, the intoxicated and often the lonely ..... Unsure if it was ever that lively tbh but its certainly dead in there now...Ba-Doom-Cha!!

On with the pics - full slideshow available here: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157647100119611/show/



ClubShot by BrickworkUrbex, on Flickr



HalfClub by BrickworkUrbex, on Flickr



RoofCollapse by BrickworkUrbex, on Flickr



Dancefloor by BrickworkUrbex, on Flickr



GrafShot by BrickworkUrbex, on Flickr



ManTakesToTheFloor by BrickworkUrbex, on Flickr



GlitteryPeel by BrickworkUrbex, on Flickr



Alarmist by BrickworkUrbex, on Flickr


Thanks for looking

Brickworx


----------



## Onmyown (Sep 3, 2014)

Wow, that's really gone...


----------



## brickworx (Sep 3, 2014)

Yeah, proper mashed....I like the remains of the sunken dance floor and the remaining railing around it.... How many pissed geezers ogled the potential prey from that vantage point?!


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 4, 2014)

Great pics, that has really let itself go now hasn't it! 
Blimey Fabio & Grooverider! Remember them!  
Cheers for sharing!


----------

